# Στοιχηθείτε!



## nickel (Jun 17, 2009)

Υπάρχει εντελώς αντίστοιχο αγγλικό παράγγελμα (drill command);

Το *Fall in!* είναι μάλλον *Συνταχθείτε!* 
Το _στοιχίζομαι_ είναι _line up in formation_ και ίσως το παράγγελμα είναι σκέτο *Line up!*

Με την ευκαιρία:
Το ρήμα _στοιχίζω_ με τη σημασία _κοστίζω_ (cost) δεν έχει μεσοπαθητικούς τύπους. (Πώς στο καλό έφτασε ο στοίχος σε αυτό το «στοιχίζω»;)
Έχουμε *στοιχίζομαι* με τη σημασία «συντάσσομαι σε στοίχους» και τη μεταφορική «συμπαρατάσσομαι (> υποστηρίζω)».

Στον ενεστώτα λέμε _στοιχίζομαι_, π.χ. _επικρατεί γενικά η εντύπωση ότι όσο βαθαίνει μια κρίση τόσο οι πολίτες στοιχίζονται πίσω από τις κυβερνήσεις για σιγουριά_ (fall in behind) — _τα αριθμητικά πεδία πρέπει να στοιχίζονται δεξιά_ (be right justified). Και _στοιχίζονταν_ στον παρατατικό.

Στον αόριστο όμως η επιρροή τού _Στοιχηθείτε_ φαίνεται να είναι τόσο μεγάλη ώστε θα βρείτε στο διαδίκτυο ελάχιστα _στοιχίστηκε_ / _στοιχίστηκαν_ (αυτός είναι και ο μοναδικός τύπος που αναφέρεται στο Lexiscope, μαζί με το απαίσιο _στοιχίσθηκα_). Ο τύπος που κυριαρχεί είναι ο τύπος από το _στοιχούμαι_: _στοιχήθηκε, στοιχήθηκαν_.

Εντάξει, δεν λέω να πείτε «Στοιχιστείτε!» (μη συγχιστείτε κιόλας), αλλά στις άλλες περιπτώσεις ας μη φοβόμαστε τους τύπους των ρημάτων σε —ίζω.


----------



## jmanveda (Jun 17, 2009)

ΟΚ για τα "στοιχ...", αλλά για drill commands δες το "dress right" κλπ. σε Βρετανικό ναυτικό και άλλα όπλα:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drill_commands#United_Kingdom


----------



## pshleas (Jun 17, 2009)

Line up!
Μας το λέγανε στο σχολείο...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 17, 2009)

> Εντάξει, δεν λέω να πείτε «Στοιχιστείτε!» (μη συγχιστείτε κιόλας), αλλά στις άλλες περιπτώσεις ας μη φοβόμαστε τους τύπους των ρημάτων σε —ίζω.


Όσο ανθούν τα γράμματα, ανθίζουν οι τύποι τών σε -ίζω


----------

